# Prayers for Ashley's Goats please



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some goats arent feeling well and on this anniversary its hitting hard. 

I asked her permission to post this. But I will let her give details when she is able. 

Thank you for praying, I personaly appreciate it and I know Ashley does as well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Praying EXTRA hard!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent for all to be healthy very soon :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent her way..... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope things get better. Lots of thoughts and Prayers going out to her tonight!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I will definitely be praying. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep up the prayers -- seems to be only one goat and she is taking her to the vet. 

thanks guys


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: and ray: for Ashley and her goatie!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Really hoping and praying that the goat makes a quick recovery!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I am sorry I haven't been able to post. You might have seen me on facebook more.  I've been busy both with the goats and life. I wont bore you with my life, so onto the goats. ;P The night Stacey posted I had two or three goats acting off and it was the anniversary of Xcell's death. So I wasn't in a great mood. 

I had one doe breathing hard without much reason. Another just acting off and then Dorcas had a cough, high temp, and wouldn't really eat much. So ALL the goats had their temps taken, and were given some tums. The goat that was breathing hard calmed down after a couple hours. I have no idea what caused it. 

Dorcas though, despite banamine still had a high temp and it wouldn't go down. The next morning I took her to the vet and he agreed with me on some sort of pneumonia and said I was treating her right and doing everything I could for her. Taking blood would have been a waste of money since it was obvious it was an infection so we took a culture. 

That was Monday, it's now wed. I am still waiting on preliminary results, they should be in tomorrow. But Dorcas has slowly improved. She has a nasty junky cough and her milk production has gone way down, but she is eating and drinking almost like normal again. Also her temp has finally returned to the normal 102.5 and not 105. So I think we are out of the woods but I'm not breathing easy yet. 

She isn't going to be taken out of quarantine until I have the results back. Hopefully tomorrow because she is getting tired of being in a stall.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to see you here Ashley :hug: 

Tough as it has been for you lately, please know that you are missed and I hope that each member of your pretty little herd continues on the path to health and happiness :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Praying that things continue to get better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad your goats are improving....I will keep up the prayers ... :hug: ray:


----------

